# Meerforellen Köder ???



## Schnappa (27. November 2005)

moin moin 
ich habe mal eine frage bezüglich der köder wahl |kopfkrat welche köder nutzt ihr???|kopfkrat da es ja millionen von ködern gibt,denke ich man könnte ja mal anfragen,was so durchschnittlich genutzt wird.|uhoh: 

ich selber nutze z.b. im winter:stripper pearlmutt,jensen tobis blau,hansen grün weiss:m 




tja ich bin ja mal gespannt was dabei alles rauskommt


----------



## Christian 78 (27. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Hallo Schnappa,

find ich gut daß mal jemand das Thema anschneidet, da ich auch immer auf der Suche nach neuen Ködern bin .

Obwohl es in den letzten Jahren immer wieder neue tolle Sachen wie Snaps, Gno, Spöket etc. gibt, fische ich bevorzugt den moere silda in silber 18-22g.
Aber auch Hansen Flash und Fight (bevorzugt in schwarz kupfer) genießen mein volles Vertrauen . 

Erst wenn die Bedingungen keine Naturfarben mehr erlauben ( Brühe oder starker Wind ) greife ich zu den oben genannten Wurfgeschossen in Reizfarben.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung hat, ja jeder so seine Lieblinge.  

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rosi (28. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Ich hole grad mal die Box und schreibe ab:
Gladsax 20g mit Streamerhaken. Rot/schwarz oder schwarz/ silberbauch. 
Der Drilling ist also ab und dafür ein Einzelhaken angebunden, eine Fliege. (Tipp von Bondex)

Spöki in 18g, auch statt Drilling eine Fliege. Weil hier noch Schonzeit ist, benutze ich im Moment eher die flogenden Haken für Dorsch.

Hansen Victor von 20g - 26g in grün/silber oder grau/ silber, auch statt Drilling ein Einzelhaken. Dieser muß für Mefos fix gezogen werden, weil er schnell am Grund ist. Etwas langsamer geführt, für Dorsch 1. Wahl.

Für mehr Wind und Dorsch, also grundnahes fischen, habe ich noch einen Blinker von Jenzi in 30g, steht kein Name drauf, ist aber auch so ein langer, wie der Victor.

Falkfish Thor von 20 -26g in all möglicher Farbe, hauptsache der Bauch funkelt silbrig. An den Thor und den Viktor muß zuerst ein Schlüsselring, weil die Kanten ziemlich scharf sind und auch ein Doppelknoten (Mono für den Haken) am Blinker durchscheuert.

Zusammengefaßt glaube ich nicht an eine bestimmte Farbe, sondern eher an Wurfeigenschaften und Laufverhalten. Und im Mondschein muß der Bauch blitzen und funkeln.


----------



## Havorred01 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Moin !! 
Ich benutze überwiegend Filur-Blinker, Falkfisch Thor,-King-trout. Aber auch die guten Hansen-Flash (Kupfer-Schwarz). Spöket,-Gladdsax-Wobbler.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die besten immer noch Filur rot/schwarz 12gr. und 22gr. 
Wobei das alles wohl eine reine Kopfsache ist. Man muß an seinen Köder glauben

Gruß 
Havorred


----------



## fischfinders (28. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Hallo,
auch ich fische hauptsächlich mit natürlichen Farben von Hansen. Allerdings dürfen "Weitwurf"-Wobbler wie Gladsax o.Ä. in meiner Ausrüstung nicht fehlen #6.
Einfach mal bei 3,2,1,meins den Suchbegrif "Meerforelle" einegeben #6
Hier habe ich schon einige Schnäppchen gemacht !


----------



## Karstein (28. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Neben allen erdenklichen Möre Sildas, Snaps Draggets, Falkfishs und Hansens in noch erdenklicheren Größen und Farben fehlt mir noch ein bestimmter Köder in der Box zum Nixfangen - der *Stripper*!

Habt ihr ´nen Tipp, wo ich den in Berlin zu kaufen bekomme? Oder gibt´s den auch bei Piotter in Kappeln/ Schlei?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## detlefb (28. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Tja Karsten, da solltest auf dem Weg an die Küste einen Umweg nach HH-Billstedt einplanen. Die sind dort bestens sortiert.
Ich habe mich dort auch eingedeckt 
Ansonsten als Nr. 1 Snaps Draget, als zwo den Spöket und dann der Stripper......

edit....

hier könnte es auch klappen is ja nicht so weit von Berlin...
Bigtackle.de
Inhaber: Herr Holger Jensen / Maik Sommerfeld
Gutenbergstraße 23
DE - 14467 Potsdam


----------



## Karstein (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Daniel in Billstedt hat die Dinger?

Na einfacher isses natürlich über ATS-Holger - wusste gar nicht, dass er die im Sortiment hat, danke Detlef! #6


----------



## detlefb (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Daniel in Billstedt hat die Dinger?
> 
> Na einfacher isses natürlich über ATS-Holger - wusste gar nicht, dass er die im Sortiment hat, danke Detlef! #6




Lt Google soll ATS die haben. Gucke dochmal ob die sie in weiß/perlmutt haben.
Bei Daniel gibbet nur bunte


----------



## Karstein (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Und weiß ist besser als bunt? Habter schon getestet?

Ich frach Holger mal, was er da hat.


----------



## detlefb (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Bei klaren Wetter und kalten Wasser im Frühjahr, ist weiß einfach supie!!!


----------



## Karstein (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Joo, vonner Theorie her sicher, hab ja auch weiße Snapse in der Box. Aber hat auf den weißen Stripper schon wer was gefangen? :m


----------



## detlefb (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Da ich mit dem weißen Snaps 3 Mefo's an einem Tag erwischt habe, sollte es mit dem Stripper auch funzen.
Als Augenzeuge immerhin gesehen, bei Jelle#6


----------



## Kalex (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Soweit ich weiß ist in Dänemark der weiße Stripper auf Platz 1 der fängigsten Köder. Irgendwo hier gibt es schon einen Thread der das Thema schon mal hatte.
Meine Erfahrung ist gut mit weiß. Meine erste MeFo ging auf einen blau/weißen Filur. Seit dem mein Lieblingsköder#6


----------



## Broder (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Ich mag auch Stripper - Spinner und Snaps #h|uhoh:


----------



## oh-nemo (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag auch Stripper - Spinner und Snaps #h|uhoh:


Stripperinnen-Spinner und Schnaps ???


----------



## Broder (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Ich kaufe nur Produkte von Falkfish - da weiß ich was ich habe ! ( diese No Name Produkte werden sowieso von der Meerforelle nicht angenommen ! )

Jörg - die Blinker - die Blinker !


----------



## FischFan (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Für die Rogner natürlich Stripper und für die Milchner S(ch)naps :q 
Sehr menschliche Verhaltensweise. Sogar ihre unmenschliche Unberechenbarkeit hinsichtlich ihres Fressverhaltens|kopfkrat  macht die MeFos noch menschlicher !


----------



## Broder (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*






quote=FischFan]Für die Rogner natürlich Stripper und für die Milchner S(ch)naps :q 
[/quote] 
Sehr interessanter Einwurf - darüber sollte man mal ne Statistik führen |rolleyes


----------



## detlefb (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kaufe nur Produkte von Falkfish - da weiß ich was ich habe ! ( diese No Name Produkte werden sowieso von der Meerforelle nicht angenommen ! )
> 
> Jörg - die Blinker - die Blinker !




Stimmt deshalb lasse ich die Verkaufsverpackung am Blinker, Mefo's sind schlau, das weiß ich #h


----------



## donlotis (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß ist in Dänemark der weiße Stripper auf Platz 1 der fängigsten Köder. Irgendwo hier gibt es schon einen Thread der das Thema schon mal hatte.
> Meine Erfahrung ist gut mit weiß. Meine erste MeFo ging auf einen blau/weißen Filur. Seit dem mein Lieblingsköder#6


 
Hallo,

ja das stimmt...und er ist wirklich sehr fängig! Ein Freund von mir wohnt auf Fyn und fängt die MeFo's mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit seit er weiße Stripper (mit schwarzen Punkten, 17 gr) benutzt...

Übrigens auch sehr beliebt in DK: Drilling und Wirbelring vertauschen (also den Stripper praktisch rückwärts einholen), das nennt sich dann 'Cola'....und ist angeblich auch sehr gut....

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Marcus van K (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Der Stripper fliegt aber echt wie n Bumerang, wenn der im Landeanflug ist sieht dat echt lustig aus.
Hab ihn auch mal in der version Cola versucht, hat mich aber nicht überzeugt.
Theoretisch könnte man doch mal versuchen alle Modelle zu drehen Snaps,Spöket,Hansen und den rest der ganzen Eisen........?
Hat das schonmal jemand gebracht?

Wenn dat n Däne liest,wie ich über ihre Heiligkeiten schreibe,
bekomm ich bestimmt einreiseverbot :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Joo, vonner Theorie her sicher, hab ja auch weiße Snapse in der Box. Aber hat auf den weißen Stripper schon wer was gefangen? :m


 
Ja hab ich.

Uli


----------



## Tüdel (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Hallo Zusammen,

wie schon vielfach gesagt, jeder hat seine Lieblingsköder ... einer von meinen fehlt hier noch:

Jensen Seatrout in 18g mit Regenbogenzeichnung oder in Grün-Silber (wird aber leider nicht mehr hergestellt 'schluchz').

Ansonsten Falkfish King-trout (aber auch nur die alten Designs - ich krieg lansgam ein Köderproblem) und Stripper in weiß.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Na gut, überredet - zwei/drei weiße Stripper kommen mir auch noch in die Box. 

Aber wenn wir schon bei Klassikern sind: ABU Toby blau-silber-rot-schwarz in 12 und 18gr, die brachten mir an der Ribe Vesterau immerhin drei kleine Farios. Und die schwarz-goldene Variante in 40gr ´nen Grils am Stjördal.


----------



## Rausreißer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Lt Google soll ATS die haben. Gucke dochmal ob die sie in weiß/perlmutt haben.
> Bei Daniel gibbet nur bunte



Dat lieg an mir|rotwerden |rolleyes 

Nee, ehrlich Karsten das Ding ist gerade in Weiss eine Bank.

Gruß nach Berlin

Gernot#h


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Hei Gernot#h ,

nee, war mir schon fast klar, dass da einer der üblichen Tatverdächtigen hinterstehen muss, wenn Holger solche häßlichen Köder vorrätig hat. :q 

Umso praktischer für mich - wenn wir (wenn) nächstes Frühjahr endlich mal gemeinsam an die Kyst kommen und ich auf die weiße Banane nix fange, kann ich sie direkt an Dich zurückgeben und mir das Geld von Dir zurückerstatten lassen! *ganzfrechgrins*

Gruß gen Godehardkant

Karstein


----------



## Dorschi (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

@ Karsten Genau! Toby in blausilber oder grünsilber, ev. Toby rocket.


----------



## Dorschi (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Hat wer von Euch den Stripper schon mal getunt mit Edding oder Klebeauge oder ähnlichem.
So schier weiß?
Ich weiß nich!


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Ich finde die Teile bei ATS nicht!|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 
Gebt mir mal einen Link.


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

@ Knurrman: hab Holger diesbezüglich schon versucht anzufunken, aber der ist beim Schi-Opening in Obertauern. Aber er wird uns bestimmt ´ne Lieferung am 16. mitbringen. 

@ Dorschi: joo, Toby ist genauso nicht mehr wegzudenken aus der Box! Mit demselben blau-silbernen in 12gr haben wir auch Seeforellen am Walchensee überlisten können - zwar untermaßige, aber immerhin! Und auf Hornfisk ist der sowieso allererste Wahl, mit ´ner Tönnchenwirbel-Verlängerung zwischen Springring und Drilling. #6


----------



## wobbler michi (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Hallo Meerforellenfans
Ich glaube jeder hat seinen Lieblingsblinker/wobbler,meine sind 
Falkfishwobbler in Tobisform,leider nur noch gebraucht zu bekommen.
Fybrowobbler in grün/silber und Möre Silda in kupfer.
Habe auch Spöket und Stripper,gehören aber nicht zu meinen Top 5.
Da sind noch Hansenflash 16g blau/weiß und Hansenfight 21 rot/gelb mit Blitz
davor.
Gut finde ich Köder die nicht alle fischen,habe schon oft eine Meerforelle gefangen ,an Stränden die vorher von Spöket durchsiebt würden.|supergri 
Spöket (5,95 Euro)#d  fliegt gut , fängt meiner Meinung aber nicht besser als ein Hansenflash der ja die Lieblingsspeise der Meerforellen den Tobis nacharmt,
und ist für Stückpreise von 1 Euro #6 ,auf Flohmärkten oder bei Ebay zu kaufen.
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

PS@Dorschi: Tuning vom Stripper hat doch Jelle gemacht, hab ich in dem anderen Thread gesehen?


----------



## Broder (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				wobbler michi schrieb:
			
		

> Gut finde ich Köder die nicht alle fischen,habe schon oft eine Meerforelle gefangen ,an Stränden die vorher von Spöket durchsiebt würden.|supergri



Das die Leute auch immer vergessen die Verkaufsverpackung dranzulassen #d


----------



## Rausreißer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Joh Karsten hat er und
der Wunderköder weißer Stripper mit grauer Reflexfoile hangt nun bei Ihm auf nem Ehrenplatz
und wird nicht mehr gefischt |supergri  Na, Irgendwas ist ja immer|rolleyes 

Hier nochmal Jelles Relle:






Und fischen geht Klar, freu mich schon #6 

Gernot#h


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal Jelles Relle:



Immer auf´s Schlimme - die Jellerelle lächelte mich gerade wieder in der aktuellen F&F Hitliste an...#t |uhoh: Davon kann unsereins nur träumen...

Aber dazu möchte ich den Stripper halt auch hauptsächlich haben: zum Schleppen in Norwegen auf Forellen und Salmos.


----------



## Gnilftz (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Umso praktischer für mich - wenn wir (wenn) nächstes Frühjahr endlich mal gemeinsam an die Kyst kommen und ich auf die weiße Banane nix fange, kann ich sie direkt an Dich zurückgeben und mir das Geld von Dir zurückerstatten lassen! *ganzfrechgrins*



Moinsen Hauptstadt-Karschten,
wenn der Stripper bei Dir nicht fängt, solltest Du Dir nen anderen Avatartitel verpassen, Mr. Nullinger oder so...  :q :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Davon kann unsereins nur träumen...



Aber immer Karstensen, Du weist doch der Weg ist das Ziel #6 

Und eines Tages kommt dieser Monsterrumms auch bei uns. :q 
und der Adrenalinspiegel schiesst in einer 10/sek. hoch...|supergri 

Vielleicht haut Herr Holm mal noch das Schwanzwurtzelbild mit dem
heiligen Köder hier rein...:m 

Gernot#h


----------



## Broder (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> davon kann unsereins nur träumen ....


stimmt ich hätte auch gerne sone Fischlupe  und von der Küste aus hat der Jelle ja auchschon son ähnlich großen Apparat anlandgezogen - sorry gedrillt wollte ich natürlich sagen, also kann unsereins tatsächlich davon träumen :k


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

@ Gernot & Broder: solche Motivationsschübe a´la Picture müssen auch sein, sonst wäre die ganze Küstenlinie viel zu leer und die Wathosen und Stripper würden unangetastet im Regal liegen bleiben. :m

@ Gnilftz; ja nee, is wie immer klar. Wenn mann sich mal wimmernd bei den Kollegen hier äußert, drehst Du den Dolch noch extra tief in´s Fleisch rein - nur, weil DU neulich....


----------



## Laggo (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Der weiße Stripper gehört auf jeden Fall in meine Box, der macht auch die Dorsche so verückt das Sie teilweise die Wasserberfläche durchbrechen um sich dat Ding zu schnappen#6 
Hab jedes mal fast n Herzinfakt bekommen wenn es kurz vor mir geklascht hat!


----------



## Marcus van K (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Hab ich nicht mal irgendwo hier im Board gelesen,dass es auch gefälschte Stripper in Läden Von HH geben soll?
Den Betroffenen bzw angeprangerten Dealernamen möcht ich mal nicht sagen aber ist da was drann? Hat da jemand mal was von gehört?
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Orischinale aus Dänemark kommt.


----------



## detlefb (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich nicht mal irgendwo hier im Board gelesen,dass es auch gefälschte Stripper in Läden Von HH geben soll?
> Den Betroffenen bzw angeprangerten Dealernamen möcht ich mal nicht sagen aber ist da was drann? Hat da jemand mal was von gehört?
> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Orischinale aus Dänemark kommt.



Also bei Google las ich auch von gefälschten Zippo's und selbst der preiswerte Hansen Flash wird irgendwo auf dieser Welt als Plagiat gebogen und in Hamburg und sonst wo verhökert.
Bist du dir sicher das die Rolex an deinem Handgelenk echt ist, die war nur teuer und ist trotzdem Made in China....zumindest bei dem Dealer wo ich sie gekauft habe sind die vermeintlich Originalen Stripper eingetütet,zusammen mit einem Pappkärtchen made in Danmark, aber selbst das könnte gefälscht sein.
Daneben hängen dann gannnzzzz viele Falsche, nur die sind genauso gut.

Nicht mal Mircosoft kriegt das in den Griff, wie soll das dann ein Blechbieger im Smörebrödland schaffen???


----------



## Blauortsand (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Der war nicht mit grauer Reflexfolie getunt sondern mit blauer!!!
Hier dann nochmal der Blinker:


----------



## Rausreißer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Ja nu. ob grün blau oder grau?
Geht ja nix über den Schwanzwurzelgriff zu gegebener Zeit von kundiger Hand.
Selbst Mortensen...
Was die Stripper angeht: Nachbauten gibt es natürlich auch schon.
Das Original ist so um die 85 mm lang. Das Gewicht ist hierbei durch die Materialstärke variabel.
Es gibt auch Varianten die sind - 69mm lang 
Mit der Prägung "Stripperen".
Und dann gib es auch Exemplare die 69-70 mm lang sind aber im Gegensatz
zum Stripperen knapp 12 mm breit sind (13 beim Stripperen und knapp 16 mm beim Stripper)
Also, irgendetwas ist ja immer 

Gernot#h

PS: Schönes Ding Jelle,
Danke dafür.


----------



## Blauortsand (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Es gibt auch noch ein Plagiat welches sich tripper nennt meine ich!
Original ist der stripper von Jack Rapid aber inzwischen ist das modelle wohl zu hansen gewechselt und die werden jetzt ja in china produziert - und dort haben sich bislang die üblichen hansen Modelle auch verändert ich hoffe mal dass die neuen dann noch genausogut laufen wie die alten! zur not habe ich mir mal eine tüte voll originale gesichert - die neuen sehen aber auch nicht schlecht aus habe sie bislang aber nur im inet gesichtet da gibts jetzt wohl auch die breite Farbpalette!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch noch ein Plagiat welches sich *Tripper* nennt


   #6 #6 

Cool.......nicht mehr : Fang die Forelle, sondern *steck die Forelle an*, schwäche Sie - und denn raus damit......:q :q 

Endlich kenne ich Dein Geheimnis Jelle :q :q


----------



## goeddoek (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> #6 #6
> 
> Cool.......nicht mehr : Fang die Forelle, sondern *steck die Forelle an*, schwäche Sie - und denn raus damit......:q :q
> 
> Endlich kenne ich Dein Geheimnis Jelle :q :q




|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: Sehr gut #6


----------



## Meerforelle (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

MOin Moin 
Mein absuluter Lieblingsköder ist der Salty von Kenetic in blau und grün!!
Gruß Jan


----------



## Broder (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Joh der ist auch gut und läßt sich langsam und oberflächennah führen in zB 18 g

und zum Stripper noch ne Grafik 

|wavey: kuckst Du hier :
http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?mode=pogt&menu=Forside

unten in der Linken Spalte erscheint die Anzeige vom Cola Stripper, wenn man auf Fangstrapporter und dann *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kystfiskeri [/FONT]*klickt  und dann auf ein Mefo-Foto klickt ;-) und ne Weile wartet ;-)) und sich die Zeit mit rumklickern verreibt ;-)))


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

musste ich wegen unseren Minderjährigen etwas entschärfen Broder #h


----------



## dat_geit (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Mönsch Jelle, hab ich jetzt aus deinem Mund echt was von Farbpalette gehört|kopfkrat ???
Du wirst doch wohl nicht plötzlich auf deine alten Tage einen auf Christbaumschmuck machen.
Ich dachte immer du wärest einer der letzten Bollwerke gegen die Vielfarbenlehre!!!    
Schau  ich in meine Köderbox, dann denk auch auch schon an Weihnachten.

Aber ich will halt den dänischen Trutten auch was gutes gönnen.

Mir kribbeln im Gedanken an die Woche DK schon mehr als nur die Finger.

Gruss aus Mittelholstein

Andreas


----------



## Broder (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> musste ich wegen unseren Minderjährigen etwas entschärfen Broder #h



Macht nix die Nachtschicht ist ja schon durch  ich habe die Grafik ja von der Dänischen HP und weiß sowieso nicht ob ich die verlinken darf oder nicht  #c - fand die nur so witzig aber frei ab 16 ist die schon denke ich mal |wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Kann man die Stripper irgendwo günstig online bestellen ?
Hier in Kiel gibts die Dinger leider nur in 14 gr und das ist mir doch ein wenig zu leicht ...


----------



## uli.str (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

@Kochtoppangler
bei www.angelcenter-voegler.de
dann Meerforellenfischen > Hansen Blinker > Stripper
In vielen Farben und Gewichten von 17g und 22g! Preis: Stück 2,50€
Gruß Uli


----------



## Karstein (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Zufälligerweise steht in der neuesten R&R 01.06 ein Artikel über den Stripper. :m

Wird über Svendsen Sport vertrieben - hatten wir das schon?


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Stripper oder Cola - sind eigentlich die gleichen Teile. Beide sind von Kent Andersen in Odense entwickelt worden. Ein Artikel über meinen alten Freund, der mich schon 20 Jahre durch die Meerforellen begleitet, soll wohl in der neuen R&R stehen.
Also: Die Rechte am Stripper sind von Kent verrkauft worden. Der Cola wird z. Zt. von ihm selbst gebaut.
Wenn ihr mal hinschaut, wißt ihr auch den Unterschied: Der Cola ist nur andersherum montiert. Es hat trotzdem seinen Sinn, beide Modelle zu fischen.
Die Farbphilosophie von Kent werde ich hier nicht öffentlich zum besten geben, sonst fallen wieder 99% aller vom Glauben ab..
Auf alle Fälle ist es mal wieder ein fantastischer Köder von Kent, nach Jack Rapid, stive Rapid, Breakpoint, Raptor usw. usw... Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt, womit er uns nun bald wieder überrascht.


----------



## Kalex (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Hier mal ein Bild von den Cola Strippern.
Wie weit wirft man den damit?


----------



## Kalex (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Ich habe den Stripper in einem großem dänischen Onlineshop gefunden. Für umgerechnet 4,75 Euro. Das gibt mir doch zu denken, das unsere deutschen Shops den für fast die Hälfte anbieten. Wie machen die das nur|kopfkrat


----------



## sundfisher (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Am besten verwendet man auf MeFo schlanke, längliche Blinker die Tobis imitieren, die Farbe richtet sich je nach Färbung des Wassers und Lichtverhältnissen. Bei Fliegen ist alles fängig das Tangläuse, Krabben und Krebse imitiert und nicht zu unterschätzen sind Wurm und Hering an der Wasserkugel oder Sbiro. Das wichtigste aber ist Geduld und Vertrauen in den jeweiligen Köder und dann klappt es auch bei jedem 1.000 sten Wurf.


----------



## Blauortsand (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

@Kalex

Komischerweise sind die drillinge am falschen Sprengring auf dem Bild mit dänischen bild der Cola Stripper - oder ist das die neue Geheimwaffe - ANDERSHERUMMONTIEREN |kopfkrat  - muß ich vielleicht mal testen|uhoh: |wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

@ Blauortsand lies dir mal den Beitrag über dem von Kalex durch ...


----------



## MefoFan (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Stripper in einem großem dänischen Onlineshop gefunden. Für umgerechnet 4,75 Euro. Das gibt mir doch zu denken, das unsere deutschen Shops den für fast die Hälfte anbieten. Wie machen die das nur|kopfkrat



Moin,
das hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt. Mein Dealer sagte das die Dänen
unter anderm einen (im Moment noch  ) höheren Mehrwertsteuersatz haben als wir. 

Ich fische mit bevorzugt mit Durchlaufblinkern, Spöket und dem Stripper.

Ich habe mir gestern bei meinem Dealer in HH zwei Hansen-Stripper gekauft.
Die kosten um die Hälfte weniger als das Original, nämlich €1,95 #6 das Stück.
Das aller beste dabei ist, die Teile sind ROSTFREI :k ! Das Original ist
nach dreimaligem Küstentrip nicht mehr weiß sondern weiß/braun gefleckt.
Die Hansen-Stripper sind sonst in der Form und Materialstärke gleich.
Gruß Mefofan


----------



## Kalex (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

@Mefofan
Du meinst als das die Kopien vielleicht sogar besser sind als das Original?


----------



## MefoFan (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> @Mefofan
> Du meinst als das die Kopien vielleicht sogar besser sind als das Original?




Fangtechnisch kann ich das noch nicht sagen, ich war ja noch nicht damit los,
aber vom Material her auf jedenfall...


----------



## donlotis (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Es gibt inzwischen auch Imitate aus Fernost, die allerdings fangen schnell an die Farbe zu verlieren und zu rosten. Den pendelnden Lauf haben aber auch diese Billigvarianten...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## drachel (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

@alle
bis jetzt wurde ausschliesslich über blinker debattiert.
wie sieht es denn mit den fliegenfischern aus?

fragt sich......
michael


----------



## sundfisher (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				drachel schrieb:
			
		

> @alle
> bis jetzt wurde ausschliesslich über blinker debattiert.
> wie sieht es denn mit den fliegenfischern aus?
> 
> ...



Tanglopper, Juletræ, Magnus, Glimmerreje, Grå Fred, Polar Magnus, Slagteren,
Damvig Ormen, pk flash no. 9, aura rejen und noch einige andere um diese Jahreszeit gerne schnell eingstippt.

Glædelig Jul und Frohe Weihnachten

Christian


----------



## Kalex (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Tanglopper, Juletræ, Magnus, Glimmerreje, Grå Fred, Polar Magnus, Slagteren,
> Damvig Ormen, pk flash no. 9, aura rejen



#c ????Watt is????#c


----------



## sundfisher (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> #c ????Watt is????#c



Auf Deutsch gängige Fliegenmuster für die Fliegenfischer unter den Boardies Übersetzung nicht möglich da es dänische Fliegen sind abr versuchen kann ich es ja mal ......

Tanglaus, Weihnachtsbaum, Magnus, Glitzerkrabbe, Grauer Friedrich, Polar magnus, Dambucht Wurm, pk blitz nu. 9, Aura Krabbe

Viel Spass


----------



## Frank 77 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Aber unter dem übersetzten Namen wird man die wohl nicht kaufen können ! :m :m :m


----------



## Kalex (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Witzig! Gibt es Bilder zu den Fliegen?


----------



## Frank 77 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Sundfisher hat doch den link schon geleistet !


----------



## Kalex (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Aah, cooler Link!


----------



## drachel (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Tanglopper, Juletræ, Magnus, Glimmerreje, Grå Fred, Polar Magnus, Slagteren,
> Damvig Ormen, pk flash no. 9, aura rejen und noch einige andere um diese Jahreszeit gerne schnell eingstippt.
> 
> Glædelig Jul und Frohe Weihnachten
> ...


 
Hallo Sundfischer,

welche Fliegengrösse würdest Du im Januar bevorzugen?
Fische immer im April und September auf Mefo´s, da weiss ich, welche Fliegen gehen|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Stramme Line
Michael


----------



## sundfisher (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Im Winter und Frühjahr eine Nummer kleiner als im Sommer und Herbst aber ansonsten die gleichen Muster, bei den Krabbenimitaten gibt es Experten die der Meinung sind dass im Winter helle Krabben besser fangen, im Frühjahr und Sommer sollte das gleiche Muster dann Pink oder Goldfarben sein. In der kalten Jahreszeit ist schnelleres Tempo beim Einholen fängiger, im Sommer hingegen darf es etwas langsamer sein.


----------



## Kalex (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> In der kalten Jahreszeit ist schnelleres Tempo beim Einholen fängiger, im Sommer hingegen darf es etwas langsamer sein.



Kalt=schnell, warm= langsam???
Beim Blinkern/Wobblern ist das doch umgekehrt warum bei Fliegen nicht?


----------



## sundfisher (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Kalt=schnell, warm= langsam???
> Beim Blinkern/Wobblern ist das doch umgekehrt warum bei Fliegen nicht?



Ich kann nur die Experten wiedergeben und fast alle neigen dazu im Winter mit der Fliege das Tempo zu forcieren und im Sommer etwas herabzusetzen. Es wird aber berichtet dass an manchen Tagen an denen es mit dem Schnellspin nicht funktioniert eine langsam gestippte Fliege Bisse und Fisch bringt. Ich variiere beim Fliegenfischen mein Tempo und erst wenn ich Nachläufer habe oder feine Bisse vespüre weiderhole ich dieselbe Taktik ein wenig länger sollte sich Fisch einstellen ist die für diesen tag richtige Taktik gefunden, am nächsten Tag geht das Spiel wieder von vorne los. 

Also es ist wie mit allem Expertenmeinungen, diese sind als ein Leitfaden anzusehen aber dran halten sollte man sich nur wenn man nichts dazulernen will. Ich habe schon öfters mit einer Taktik die genau entgegengesetz der allgemeinen Meinung ausgelegt war Fisch gefangen. So zum Beispiel raten die meisten Kutterkapitäne im Winter von Blinkern unter 100 Gramm im Øresund ab, ich fange gut mit 60+ und auch die grossen 9kg +, ein wenig Verständniss für die jeweilige Situation und innovatives Denken sind oft besser als Herdentrieb und blindes Nachahmen.

Das ist meine Erfahrung und versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, das soll kein Angriff auf anderer Leute Meinung oder Ansicht sein.


----------



## Kalex (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist meine Erfahrung und versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, das soll kein Angriff auf anderer Leute Meinung oder Ansicht sein.



Überhaubt nicht! Danke für deine Einschätzung! 
Ich hab eh keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen, bin nur neugierig, weil ich es sehr spannend finde und bestimmt irgendwann mal probiere.


----------



## sundfisher (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Überhaubt nicht! Danke für deine Einschätzung!
> Ich hab eh keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen, bin nur neugierig, weil ich es sehr spannend finde und bestimmt irgendwann mal probiere.



Keine Ursache, aber wenn Dich der Fliegenvirus einmal erwischt hat dann gibt es kein Gegenmittel mehr und es gibt kein Budget das gross genug wäre den Kaufdrank eines Fluganglers zu stillen ....... sagt meine Frau ..........|krach:


----------



## Kalex (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Hehe das geht mir schon beim Spinnangeln so. Ich wäre schon lange Flugangler, aber bei zu Hause gibt es keine Möglichkeit dafür. Vielleicht besser so


----------



## sundfisher (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Fluganglen kann man überall ist nur eine Frage der Wurftechnik ..... sagen die die es können ich habe es einmal versucht unter Bäumen und drei Vorfächer verknallt ohne dass ich nur einmal auch nur in die Nähe der Forelle gekommen wäre, ca. 5-6 meter Entfernung. Rollenwurf ich habe den in Baumwurf umbenannt und gehe seither immer mit 2 Ruten ans Wasser, Zweckoptimismus. Jetzt lachen wahrscheinlich alle Fliegenfischerfreaks aber jeder hat mal sein Outing. Die Meerforellen haben es mir verziehen und auf dem belly Boat hat man selten mit überhängenden Bäumen zu tun.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe das geht mir schon beim Spinnangeln so. Ich wäre schon lange Flugangler, aber bei zu Hause gibt es keine Möglichkeit dafür. Vielleicht besser so




Also ich würde wetten das es im 50 - 100 km Umkreis den einen oder anderen Bach mit Forellen gibt !
Das Problem ist nur diese zu finden , denn die meisten Angler die solche Gewässer kennen plaudern die nicht gerne aus |bla:  .

Ansonsten ist man aber auch an "normalen" Gewääsern erfolgreich mit der Fliege .


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde wetten das es im 50 - 100 km Umkreis den einen oder anderen Bach mit Forellen gibt !
> Das Problem ist nur diese zu finden , denn die meisten Angler die solche Gewässer kennen plaudern die nicht gerne aus |bla:  .
> 
> Ansonsten ist man aber auch an "normalen" Gewääsern erfolgreich mit der Fliege .



Genau,Kochtoppangler - gibt es bestimmt #6 

Und den Ingo Dege, den ich im neuen Jahr mal konsultieren werde
@ Kalex - Interesse? Dann könnte ja gleich 2 Boardies losziehen. Sind ja fast "Nachbarn" |wavey:


----------



## Haeck (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

@ Kalex

der theorie von sundfisher, im winter schneller und im sommer langsamer zu fischen kann ich nur zustimmen. 
ich habe versuchsweise das gesamte jahr hindurch ausschließlich mit 18 gr. salty's in grün/silber gefischt und sie obendrein noch schnell geführt. fazit: weder die köderfarbe noch die geschwindigkeit hielten die forellen von ihrer jagd ab. die fangerbebnisse im winter sind mit denen im herbst oder frühjahr identisch. 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Marcus van K (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

Tach schön,
Fliegenfischen ist schon ne schöne Sache... wenn mans kann #6 

um nochmal auf den Stripper zurückzukommen, hab ich mich
mal an die sache gemacht die Dinger nachzubauen (ohne jegliche vertrieblicher Zwecke natürlich)

Hier ist das Ergebnis, Original 17g dann 11g, 8g und 5g

Mal sehen ob die Dinger funzen.....

Achso, Material war Edelstahl.


----------



## Kalex (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

@kochtopfangler
Klar hast ja recht. In Bremen und um zu gibt es Flüsse/Bäche wo Forellen ausgesetzt werden. Nur die sind meist geschützt. Klar Barsche/Hechte könnte ich auch fischen.

@goeddoek
Klar kenne ich Ingo Dege (nicht persönlich). Habe mich auch schon schlau gemacht. Die Zeit ist für mich aber derzeit ungünstig was neues anzufangen. Zeitfaktor! Deshalb habe ich mir die Idee erstmal!!! wieder aus den Kopf geschlagen. Aber kommt Zeit kommt Fliege 

@ haeck
Interessant! Das schmeißt ja so einige Theorien über den Haufen.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Kalex (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen Köder ???*

@Markus van K
da bin ich ja gespannt. Sehen gut aus! #r vor der Arbeit!
Möchte einen Fangbericht lesen:q


----------

